# Ladies, how buff do you like your men?



## sriracha (Sep 19, 2010)

I like my men toned and muscular, but not too much! I want to be held with sexy muscular arms and lay my head on a nice buff chest.:kitteh:...and cuddle:blushed:. Lol, I prefer him to be big rather than skinny, and I don't care about abs.


----------



## rebelangel (Apr 20, 2012)

I've been attracted to all types too. Muscles are lovely, but they're always a bit scary too, and men get too concerned about them.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

I like 'em in the buff.


----------



## Playful Proxy (Feb 6, 2012)

Gah, why you women care about height? We can do something about muscle, not much we can do about height. 5'11" and 150lbs here.


----------



## sriracha (Sep 19, 2010)

@Signify Yeah, I think that's a good height for me^^ I'm about 5'4" and I wouldn't want someone too tall for me! Make the best out of yourselves, men!!


----------



## goodgracesbadinfluence (Feb 28, 2011)

I do not like buff men. 

I dated a guy who is 6'2" and 150lbs. 
Then I dated a guy who is 6'0" and 145. 

The biggest guy I have ever been attracted to is probably 5'11" and 170 pounds. 

Buff men are a complete turn off, I actually prefer a guy who doesn't look muscular at all.


----------



## Bazinga187 (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm quite fond of lanky. Tall and thin, but I wouldn't say no to some muscle definition. I don't want to be able to win in an arm wrestle with them. If they make me feel butch, that's the line.

Oh, and I say tall, but I'm 4'11", so my definition of tall is somewhat low. But I do like tall tall regardless.


----------



## Cover3 (Feb 2, 2011)

Bazinga187 said:


> I'm quite fond of lanky. Tall and thin, but I wouldn't say no to some muscle definition. I don't want to be able to win in an arm wrestle with them. If they make me feel butch, that's the line.
> 
> Oh, and I say tall, but I'm 4'11", so my definition of tall is somewhat low. But I do like tall tall regardless.


5'5 giant here xD ...


norly I'm 5'11 145, a year or two from now I may hit 160(gym training helps)


----------



## geekofalltrades (Feb 8, 2012)

5'11" and a trim 200 lbs. Am I too muscly?


----------



## CallSignOWL (Jan 11, 2010)

geekofalltrades said:


> 5'11" and a trim 200 lbs. Am I too muscly?


depends if you're proportional


----------



## PeacefulCynic (Feb 21, 2012)

I don't find buff attractive at.all.


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

I prefer whatever results naturally from their lifestyle rather than excessive fitness obsession. 

Buffness is great on say an athlete or someone who does a lot of physical things, but on the other hand chiseled abs on a desk jockey aren't so great in my book.

In other words I'm not into vanity just for the sake of it. Being healthy and working out is fine but there's a limit.


----------

